# Cake eating vs emotionally detach



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

How do you know the WS is cake eating or really is emotionally detach from BS?

What are the signs to tell?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

If the WS still wants to spend time with you and do things together then they are cake eating. Having the best of both worlds.
It's up to you to put a stop to it.


----------



## Omegaa (Nov 17, 2012)

That's why A is detrimental to marriage.
Nothing to do with any kind of moral standard but when h is busy cake eating with OW, emotional connection start to develop (called, a Fog). They get delusional about themselves and they lose a sense of reality.
As a consequence, wife gets long forgotten and H starts to see his W as less than his OW. Emotional detach prevails.


----------



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

No, he is not spending time with me or doing things for me.
We are separated. I didn't get to see him unless for my gal access right.

He still text me regarding my gal diet and her condition.
Eg he would text me: what is her main diet? does she sleep well? 
He would buy extra diaper to give me.
He could give me my letters.

If he is leaving, why care so much?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

He obviously cares about the child.
Is it his child too?


----------



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

Yah, he has affair when I am pregnant. 
After giving birth, I discover the affair, as he begin to detach himself from us.

We have a fight and false r. The status now is separated and waiting for court order. I filed divorce yesterday.
He still text me today that he will give me my letter on Friday.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

If I was a cake I'd be one of those frozen ice cream dairy queen cakes. Yummy!


----------

